# Need legal advice



## JohnMurray

Hi everyone;

Recently the details of a confidential salary package which i signed with an organization in 2003 were made public. 

I am looking to seek a legal opinion of weather i can claim any form of compensation for this breach of confidentiality (which is specified in the contract).

If anyone can point me in the direction of a lawyer that specializes in contract law, especially with a view to employment law and who has dealt with these types of confidentiality issues (as well as non-payment of pre-agreed performance based payments) please post the name of lawyers here or email: [email protected]

Thanks


----------

